# 1000 fils catalans!!



## betulina

El fòrum de *català* ha arribat als 1.000 fils!

¡El foro de catalán ha llegado a los 1.000 hilos!

The Catalan forum has reached 1000 threads!



Potser és molt simple, però em fa molta il·lusió que el petit fòrum de la nostra llengua es vagi fent tan gran!!

L'*enhorabona* a tots els que hi col·laborem!!!  Ho hem de celebrar!!!! Que comenci la festa!!!


----------



## Xerinola

UUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Felicitats a tota la gent que fa possible que, de mica en mica, anem sent un petit gran fòrum!

VISCA!
Això s'ha de celebrar amb un bon pa amb tomata i una copeta de cava!

Una abraçada a tot@s!
X:


----------



## chics

M'enrecordo quan vaig començar a utilitzar el forum, que un dia de sobte vaig descobrir que hi havia un petit raconet on hi dèia: "Català". Uala!!!! 

Al començament hi havia moltes preguntes reenviades, de gent que es pensava que una paraula era castellana, o d'una altra llengua desconeguda, i algú l'enviava cap allà... em recordo a mi mateixa enviant-hi a gent, moltes vegades amb la presentació "és un fòrum petitonet però molt actiu on la gent és molt amable".

Carai! És que jo flipava... serà per que ens fa il·lusió que hi sigui la nostra llengua, tan petitoneta (jo venia dels fòrums anglès, i fins i tot els subfòrums especialitzats eren més grans), que no havia gairebé encara algú enviat una qüestió, que ja hi havia una pila de respostes que s'hi llançaven... "Com coi s'ho fan?" Em va costar mesos poder ser la primera en respondre alguna cosa!!!

Jo traduïa de l'anglès passant pel castellà, i em fa l'efecte que no era l'única. Ara estic contenta de poder-ho fer directament. També responc a qüestions ja respostes, com veig que fa molta gent en aquest fòrum (i que al començament em semblava una mica extrany, també, ja que no és freqüent a tots els fòrums) per aportar matissos, etc. i espero les respostes de tots els parroquians.

Puc dir que he fet amics en aquest fòrum i que em fa gràcia saber d'ells de tant en tant.

Però ja no podré dir que és un fòrum "petitonet". Tenim un miler de fils!!!!! I més que tindrem!!!! Aquest mes farà un any que existeix i el visita diariament gent de diferents països.

Felicitats al fòrum Català i als seus participants! 
Moltes gràcies!​ 
I seguiu sent tan actius i encantadors.

Petonets.


----------



## krolaina

*Muchas felicidades a todos los catalanes. Y muchísimos besos a todos. Estupenda gente, sí señor.*

*Seguiu (?) així, nois!*


----------



## chics

krolaina said:


> *Seguiu així, nois!*


 
¡Perfecto, chica! Te has ganado un _pa amb tomàquet_...


----------



## josepbadalona

De tanto ver estos posts en catalán espero  ser capaz algún día de "una mica més" que leerlos ...
un petó a tots


----------



## ernest_

Felicitats a tots i totes!
I gràcies també.
En fi, som petits però atrevits 
Bona sort i llarga vida a tot el que està viu, pau i harmonia amb l'univers.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Wow. No ho sabia mai. Quin ràpid. És un gran esdeveniment.  

M'alegre molt ser part d'aquest llogre. Doncs, felicitats a tothom.  Fem un brindis als seguents 1000 fils.


----------



## su123

Eiii, que estem de festa!!
Quina il.lusió trobar-me aquest missatge!
Estic emocionada i a la vegada molt contenta de poder celebrar aquests 1000 fils amb tots vosaltres i aprofito per donar les gràcies a tots els estangers i estrangeres que s'han fixat en el nostre idioma...mira que n'és de maco!!

Un petó per a tothom i que corri el cava!!


----------



## ampurdan

Vaja, Betu, m'has guanyat per la mà! Precisament anava a obrir un fil per felicitar-nos tots d'això...

MOLTES FELICITATS A TOTS I TOTES ELS QUE HI PARTICIPEU!!!

Si teniu curiositat per saber-ho: aquest és el fil que fa mil i aquesta és la festiva forera que l'ha iniciat. Molt apropiat, sí senyor! A celebar-ho tots amb gran xerinola i gatzara, doncs!!!


----------



## panjabigator

A milestone indeed!  Em va agradar molt quan es va establir.  Certament he après molt de tot de vosaltres!


----------



## su123

panjabigator said:


> A milestone indeed! Em va agradar molt quan es va establir. Certament he après molt de tot de vosaltres!


 

Hola Panja, abans no marxis...et trobarem a faltar!!
Una abraçada!


----------



## Eva Maria

A tot(e)s els/les catala.net(es), felicitaaaaaaaaaaaaaatsssss!

Quan vaig topar-me amb el WR, mai no hauria pensat que em trobaria fòrums "especials" per a llengües "modestes" com la nostra, el neerlandès, les nòrdiques,...

Una sorpresa ben agradable! I, sobretot, saber que tot(e)s vosaltres hi sou i ens podem comunicar!

Eva Maria

POST DATA: Betulina, com t'ho fas per arribar abans que jo a tots els fils del Other Languages Forum, All Languages ? Quan entro a un nou thread on pregunten una paraula en totes les llengües, tu has arribat primera!!! Abans d'entrar, ara ja penso: segur que la Betulina ja ho ha posat en català!!! (i, a més, està perfecte i no ho puc ni corregir!!!!!)


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades a todos los que dais vida a este foro, foristas y moderador!

Un petó a tots de parte de una _voyeuse... _

Gévy


----------



## Xerinola

ampurdan said:


> Vaja, Betu, m'has guanyat per la mà! Precisament anava a obrir un fil per felicitar-nos tots d'això...
> 
> MOLTES FELICITATS A TOTS I TOTES ELS QUE HI PARTICIPEU!!!
> 
> Si teniu curiositat per saber-ho: aquest és el fil que fa mil i aquesta és la festiva forera que l'ha iniciat. Molt apropiat, sí senyor! A celebar-ho tots amb gran xerinola i gatzara, doncs!!!


 
UALAAA No ho sabia! Quin honor!!!!!!! Em sento molt afortunada!
I com que un dia com avui, fa un any que vaig començar a formar part d'aquesta gran família, m'acomiadaré amb una refrany de juny: 

Fins al deu de juny,
no et llevis roba,
ni et descordis el puny.


Un abraçada gent!


----------



## betulina

Uueee, Xerinola!!! No podia ser d'altra manera!!!  Jo també estic molt contenta, moltes felicitats a tothom!!!! Visca el pa, visca el vi i visca la mare que ens va parir! 

Amp, ha estat l'emoció, no m'he pogut refrenar!  
Eva Maria...  va, que et dono peixet!


----------



## louhevly

ENHORABONA A TOTHOM!!!

Estic molt content d'haver trobat aquest fòrum i aprofito l'avinentesa per donar les gràcies als qui tan amablement m'han ajudat.  Més d'un fòrum sembla una colla d'amics que s'ho passen bé.

Visca el WRF català!  I cap als 2000!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

“El que no es pot fer (perquè no és ètic) és valorar les llengües de més a menys a causa del nombre dels seus parlants: una llengua és el patrimoni d’un poble, és part dels seus senyals d’identitat. I, en qüestions d’identitat, les estadístiques no hi tenen res a dir, res a veure”.

*Jesús Tuson.*

*Mal de llengües. A l’entorn dels prejudicis lingüístics.*

Estimats, 

Aquestes quatre línies que acabo de transcriure ho diuen tot sobre el pes de totes i cadascuna de les llengües... La nostra potser és una llengua petita, però no pas “menor”, perquè cap llengua no ho és, de menor. Entre tots hem fet, fem i farem una petita gran llengua i aquest fòrum, n’és un estri més. És meravellós trobar gent, diguem que “de casa”, tan apassionada per les paraules i les maneres de dir, però potser encara és més meravellós que, tot i aquest pensament imperant que hi ha llengües “importants” i llengües “secundàries”, tinguem entre aquesta nostra comunitat persones que també han fet del català la seva llengua (els nostres estimats “guiris locals”, com ara en Lou o Ajohan) perquè viuen aquí o bé per pura passió (i ara penso en la gent de Madrid, d’Itàlia i en aquell cocodril punjabifloridenc que de tant en tant ens fa una visita i que ben aviat trepitjarà terres catalanes!) 

Una altra cosa meravellosa d’aquest fòrum és la varietat i riquesa que s’aporta entre tots: gent del Principat, de les illes, de la Franja, del País Valencià (llàstima que ens falten algueresos!) Tot plegat és, sens dubte, magnífic. 

Ja parlant de manera més personal, dir-vos que les meves primeres incursions en l’univers WR van venir perquè estava traduint una obra de teatre que em plantejava molts dubtes... La resposta per part de tothom va ser tan positiva que... ara em costa imaginar-me un dia sense capbussar-me en les pàgines blaves d’aquest fòrum! (tot i que de tant en tant m’atorgo treves!)

Felicitats a tots, doncs, i, escolteu, a veure si la festa es MATERIALITZA de veritat... Antpax: nosaltres a Madrid el 12 de juliol, però per aquí també hem de fer alguna cosa, no??????????????? 

Petons / Besades / Besets,

Montse


----------



## Cecilio

krolaina said:


> *Muchas felicidades a todos los catalanes. Y muchísimos besos a todos. Estupenda gente, sí señor.*
> 
> *Seguiu (?) així, nois!*






Eva Maria said:


> A tot(e)s els/les catala.net(es), felicitaaaaaaaaaaaaaatsssss!



Un comentari: en aquest fòrum no hi participen només catalans, també hi ha molts valencians, balears i també catalanoparlants que en diríem "no-natius". Imaginem si celebràrem alguna efemèride al fòrum de "Sólo español" i felicitàrem només als espanyols... S'armaria una bona! Però vaja, ja sé que les frases citades estan escrites amb la millor intenció i això també conta.

Per a mi és una bona notícia que aquest petit racó dedicat a la llengua catalana s'haja mantingut viu i haja arribat als mil fils.

ENHORABONA A TOTS!!: Tant els que tenim el català com a llengua materna com els que s'apropen a la nostra llengua i l'estimen.

Una abraçada des de València!


----------



## Laia

Enhorabona família!!

Visca el pa, visca el vi... i visca la mare que ens va parir!!


----------



## Antpax

Enhorabona a tota la gent del forum de català i moltes gràcies per la vostra paciència amb els meus intentes de parler en català, per corregir-me i ensenyar-me.

Una abraçada.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Tige

Eiiii!!
M'he trobat aquest fil per casualitat i m'ha fet goig perquè jo també em sento part d'aquest petit - gran fòrum!!
La veritat és que abans de decidir-me a participar-hi, feia temps que hi entrava de tant en tant, aprenia alguna cosa nova, i pensava... mira quina gent més agradable...
Quan per fi vaig superar la desconfiança al "ciber-espai" i vaig començar a participar, vaig poder comprovar l'amabilitat i la col·laboració dels WR fòrums en general, i del català en particular. 
Us agraeixo molt les vostres respostes i el vostre suport... I espero que anem fent molts més fils en català de tot arreu... inclòs el català d'Ohio, l'anglès de la Franja... Whatever... "Lo que calgue"... 
Felicitats a tothom!!


----------



## Samaruc

La veritat és que sol passar-se'm aquest fòrum de felicitacions, però en aquesta ocasió l'he vist a temps...


Felicitats i gràcies pels mil fils de català a tots els catalanoparlants franjolins, nordcatalans, andorrans, principatins, algueresos, balears, carxencs (es diu així?), valencians i, molt especialment, a tots els nouvinguts (i benvinguts) a la nostra llengua, arribeu d'on arribeu sou a casa vostra... 

Fa goig connectar-se al fòrum i llegir les vostres intervencions, sempre enriquidores.

Des de València, una orxateta virtual ben fresqueta per a tots. 

Au, agafem embranzida i cap als 10.000!


----------



## jester.

* Moltes felicitats! 


El foro catalán es uno de mis foros favoritos en WR, de ahí que lo visite muy a menudo. Me alegro mucho de que haya crecido tanto y de que haya tantos hilos interesantes cada día.

Quizás yo también aprenda vuestra lengua algún día. Sería un placer poder participar a vuestras discusiones fascinantes.



*​


----------



## ajohan

Gràcies a Chics, he trobat aquest fil. Felicitats a tothom. Trobo que la gent aqui és super amable i molt intell.ligent.

Com diu en Lou, cap als 2000!


----------



## RedRag

Doncs vinc una mica tard a la festa, espero que em queda una mica de pa amb tomaquet (i que no sigui pa sucat amb oli!).

És tot un plaer.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

RedRag said:


> Doncs vinc una mica tard a la festa, espero que em queda una mica de pa amb tomaquet (i que no sigui pa sucat amb oli!).
> 
> És tot un plaer.


He, he, he: sí, Redrag, aquí no volem res de "poca monta"


----------



## Mph redux

M'enrecordo fa temps com l'amic Cuchu em va parlar de la possibilitat de crear-ne un. En aquell moment vaig pensar que seria una idea genial i una grandíssima oportunitat per la nostra estimada llengua de ser (més) reconeguda i estudiada. 
Vaig deixar el fòrum durant un any i un dia vaig veure que ja existia la secció de "català"! 
magnífic!
que content que em vaig posar!
mil gràcies a tothom que ha contribuït, contribueix i ajuda, pregunta..respon...

ai, que em cau una llàgrima...en sèrio.


slts


----------



## Mei

Mare meva!!!!! Una mica mes i no ho veig!!! Ho sento, no paro gaire per aqui aquests dies... estic de vacances!!!  

Moltes felicitats i moltes gracies a tots els que participeu, sempre s'aprenen coses noves!!

Saluuuut canalla!!!!!!!!

Mei

Nota: estic fent servir un portatil amb teclat america i no puc posar accents... algu podria... , merci!!!!


----------



## zazap

A mi també m'agrada molt este foro catalá.  Salut i felicitat!


----------



## RIU

Alça aquí, semblo el TGV a barcelona, jo també.

Moltes felicitats a tots els que el feu possible. 

RIU


----------

